

Use brute force to find an available domain name for Web 2.0 projects - datageek
http://bruteforcenaming.com/index.php

======
rradu
Nice.

I'm a big fan of <http://www.bustaname.com/> \- particularly the random
generator: <http://www.bustaname.com/word_maker>

~~~
rubyrescue
yes, and <http://domai.nr>

------
jackowayed
How do you check if domains are available? I searched a little for a domain
name API not too long ago, but all I found were things that required you to
sign up (and almost always pay money, I think).

~~~
il
The quickest way, without hammering anyone's server is to download the
Verisign zone file daily and just search it.

They frown on using it for domain lookups, but you might be able to get access
anyway.

~~~
rubyrescue
bustaname just uses a DNS lookup for an A record at the root of the domain.
they say it's not 100% reliable but it's much faster than whois and i guess
they don't want to use the zone file.

------
Derferman
My favorite name creator (and domain name search) is <http://www.wordoid.com>.
Created by someone on Hacker News, not sure whom.

~~~
nerfhammer
Looks like it's using a markov model. I made a tool just like this a few days
ago...

~~~
nerfhammer
... which is <http://www.dotcomroulette.com/>

------
mg1313
Or maybe just look at deleting names which happens every day and pick one
which actually means something... pool.com, namejet.com and snapnames.com.

~~~
chc
This sounds like a cool idea, but after looking at it, I think the odds that
you'll come across something better than brute-forcing could produce seems a
little low. I mean, let's look at the most realistic deleting names on the
list today. I'm actually selecting the least nonsensical ones here (e.g., not
the long list of names like "o6fg29ra.com"):

cafebrucenyc.com, dubai-companion.de, obamacoolbrother.com, raceto11.com,
oasistaxi.com, wacko.us (this last one was actually the best I saw on the
whole list)

------
dLuna
Thanks! This tool is such an easy thing, and still extremely useful. Will use
it for my own domain searches in the future.

------
tdoggette
I just registered a matching .com and.org that I got from here, and they don't
even sound Web 2.0-y.

